# Oh, good, I found the Holloween candy. It was in a bathroom drawer.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I was starting to get worried I would not find it at all, which would mean I would have to visit the candy aisle AGAIN!

Better still, before I found the candy I found a big bag of tortilla chips I had forgotten I had! Well, you folks know how it is: if you leave the snacks out they vanish. So it is better to put tempting things out of sight, which is why there is also a bag of trail mix in my sock drawer. I don't wear socks in the summer so that is a good place for it.

There WILL be snacking done during Halloween, so I was glad to find the chips: they are much better for me than candy.

What are your favorite tips to survive Halloween with your waistlines intact?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Step away from the candy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Forcast said:


> Step away from the candy


I left it where it was.

It can come out tomorrow, after dinner. And I will bring out chips and salsa and then I will TRY to be good! LOL!

I do not always get Trick or Treaters. I HOPE I get some this year, otherwise...... well maybe I will freeze the candy in the downstairs freezer. It could happen. Especially if I am not hungry.

I have an entire package of chicken breasts downstairs: I might cook them all.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Its only ONE more day! Next time put whatever you shouldn't eat in a sealed tin and place it in the furthest outbuilding....that way you get a work out get to the forbidden fruit


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Lool such ideas, luckily halloween isn't a thing here, so nothing extra in the house.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I recall as a kid getting carmel apples, popcorn balls, brownies in seran wrap, fruit...
My bag was so heavy once I went a half block before realized I had drug a hole in the bottom. Nearly cried.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We stopped giving out candy. Go to the Halloween aisle at Walmart tomorrow when all the prices are reduced. Pick up a couple of packages of Halloween themed pencils, stickers, notepads, etc. You can keep those until next year and they won't go bad. We don't get many trick-or-treaters but the ones we do get seem to like getting something different.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I live in a condo and the parents of the few children in our building usually band together with the kids and parents of the building next to mine to have a Halloween party. I think it's a great idea. Lack of kids at the door didn't stop me from buying one bag of treat size Coffee Crisp chocolate bars and stashing them in the chest freezer....next to the plain treat sized plain Hershey bars. I'll work my way through them 1-2 a week, which'll take me to February or so.
Oh, forgot to say that I did find a 1/2 lb container of homemade fudge in the freezer;I found out that a friend visiting recently slipped it in my freezer when I wasn't in the room! What a gift!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I get my husband to put the really tempting treats - chocolate for me - in one of his locking tool boxes. I admit that in the past I have tried to pick the lock but now I just wait until I have a craving and he comes home to unlock it. It really is a way to stop your snacking as out of site IS out of mind. And if he does not remind me I have often forgotten I had anything hidden away. 

The same works by delaying. Put your snack on the counter or in a drawer or cupboard or in the fridge and then go away for about half an hour and do something else. I cannot tell you the number of times I have completely forgotten that I even had a treat set out and when I came across it again the craving was gone.

We have lived in the same place for long enough to judge well the number of door knockers on Halloween so we no longer really over buy the amount we need. We always buy double what we expect and always only the chocolate bars that we ourselves like. When we purchase early in the month we put the boxes downstairs in a workshop cupboard with some tools and the boxes remain unopened. I do make sure that I have some personal chocolate in the locking tool box at this time so that there is never any danger that I will rob from the kiddies. We discovered that it is important to put them the same spot every year as otherwise we forget and end up having to search for them.

After Halloween we sort the chocolate bars and keep 6 of each for us for later snacking, and then divide them into a big bad for the people at work to snack on. The rest which usually includes an unopened box is given to the Salvation Army Soup kitchen or the Women's shelter kitchen and they put these bite size tidbits out for people to take as pocket snacks. The food bank will take the unopened box but not what has been opened.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I ended up eating some, and then I put the rest in a zip loc bag and I froze it. I eat far fewer snacks if I delay them. It does not WORK for me to say I will never eat another piece of candy for as long as I live, but I eat much less candy if I tell myself "I want candy but I will eat it on a future day". THAT works. I eat very little candy when I do that, which is why I froze the candy for another day, or another week, or sometimes another month.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I put pistachios in the freezer, but they were still gone in 2 days.


----------

